# 3D glasses



## fuzzed25 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi to everyone I have a Q what the best or type of 3D glasses to match with ACER H5370BD projector.it can handle 3D this is the first time that I have one of these setups.so I need some help!!!! Thanks


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Read here:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2420813,00.asp

and Google the glasses mentioned. There should be an assortment to choose from.


----------



## fuzzed25 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the help.will check it out....


----------

